# question to Nukie



## Destiny (Aug 7, 2003)

umm....how do you do that with the most recent photos on your site... Did you write a script for it or do you use any weblog system or something? I'm just asking because I want something similar for my photolog but I don't know yet how to approach it....


----------



## nukie (Aug 7, 2003)

Now if I told you, I'd probably have to kill you *giggle*

Everything is being done in MT, so if i'm pasting code and you're not understanding any of it, then that would be why.

I start with this script. (its cut down to the essentials, just so you get the idea)

```
&lt;div>
  &lt;a title="The most recent 10 photos" href="http&#58;//nukie.net/text.php?p=recent">Most Recent&lt;/a>
&lt;/div>
&lt;MTEntries lastn="3">
  &lt;div>
    &lt;a href="&lt;$MTEntryPermalink$>" title="&lt;$MTEntryTitle$>">
      &lt;$MTEntryMore convert_breaks="0"$>
    &lt;/a>
  &lt;/div>
&lt;/MTEntries>
```

This creates a seperate file which has the heading "most recent" and the three thumbnails with their page links.  I then use PHP includes to include it into my individual archives and main page.

Hopefully that points you in the right direction.  But if you've still got no idea, give me a yell


----------



## Destiny (Aug 7, 2003)

ok, it does make sense to me    unfortunately, I'm using greymatter, not movable type... 
Do you create the thumbnails yourself and upload them or do you have a script doing that for you?
Anyway, sorry for bugging you and thanks a lot for helping me


----------



## Destiny (Aug 7, 2003)

I just had a look at movable type ....I guess you use their function to have the thumbnails created after uploading an image, right?


----------



## nukie (Aug 7, 2003)

I used to create the thumbnails on the fly, but that was many moons ago.  Now I prefer to create my own, and upload them by themselves.

As for using MT or Greymatter, it really should make that much of a difference.  The principle is still to create another seperate file and include it into your main page.


----------



## Destiny (Aug 8, 2003)

thanks....I already have an idea how to do it...just need some time to figure it out completely


----------

